# greggs...



## stuarTTdi (Mar 18, 2013)

A mancunian and a scouser go into Greggs the baker's.

The scouser nicks 3 pies and puts them in his pockets.. When they both get outside he starts bragging..
"did you see that?" "The staff never saw a thing!!"

The mancunian says.. "Thats fook all mate,stay here and watch this!"

So the mancunian goes back into Greggs and says to the manager.. "Gimme 3 pies and ill show you some magic!" He eats the 3 pies right in front of the manager.

The manager confused says.. "SO where is the magic in that?

The mancunian replies...

"Now go and check that scouser pockets!!"


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Very good :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DevonTT225 (Oct 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## S3 Power (Nov 16, 2013)

HA!


----------



## geordie12 (Jan 31, 2014)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------

